# Herding Beaucerons



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello,
I working with beaucerons, I saw many herding races and many good beauces. I know many dogs with good instinct.She is my dog:


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

I think this breed kept they instinct, But I'm interested of what does other beauceron owners think? 
baby beauceron:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Katalin Bodzsár said:


> I think this breed kept they instinct, But I'm interested of what does other beauceron owners think?
> baby beauceron:


I don't have beaucerons but as an owner of other herding breeds (Aussies, GSD) I congratulate you on preserving the herding instinct in your breed.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool pictures, I always enjoy the herding photos on here.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Katalin Bodzsár said:


> I think this breed kept they instinct, But I'm interested of what does other beauceron owners think?
> baby beauceron:


Yes, I think many Beauceron have herding instinct and many owners compete at trials. 

I sold one "Ce" son years ago that was used on cattle in Montana on a ranch. He was a very strong dog and had no problem with cattle and the owner even hunted wild pig with the dog. I'm thinking he'd of been a bit rough for sheep. 

I've sold quite a few that compete in herding competitions. I don't herd with any of my dogs personally. The puppy buyers that decide to try herding lessons or trials have had success so I think it's pretty much in the breed.

I'd like to see strength of character and nerve improved overall and for breeders to focus more on these temperament issues while keeping the instinct and drives and not being so concerned on the beauty. 

All we need to do as breeders is to look at the working malinios breeders as a model.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I think they are beautiful!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Cool pictures and even more on the website with ducks and some dairy calves?. Worked that fuzzy butt bouv of mine on calves on Sunday. I'm gonna HAVE to get hubby to do some pics. What kind of sheep are those with the straight horns. I was thinking Jacobs but maybe not. I love their calmness.

Terrasita


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, I think many Beauceron have herding instinct and many owners compete at trials.
> 
> I sold one "Ce" son years ago that was used on cattle in Montana on a ranch. He was a very strong dog and had no problem with cattle and the owner even hunted wild pig with the dog. I'm thinking he'd of been a bit rough for sheep.
> 
> ...


 

I think beauces kept this instinct in their bloodline  I know many other dogs from different shepherd breeds who need to learn it... My young female made the instinct test, saw the sheeps only twice and working very well with the animals.

My goal is to keep the multi-faceted properties in the genes, to breed family/working dog, and the look is important as well.


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Terry Fisk said:


> I don't have beaucerons but as an owner of other herding breeds (Aussies, GSD) I congratulate you on preserving the herding instinct in your breed.


Thank you  I do my best ;P


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Cool pictures and even more on the website with ducks and some dairy calves?. Worked that fuzzy butt bouv of mine on calves on Sunday. I'm gonna HAVE to get hubby to do some pics. What kind of sheep are those with the straight horns. I was thinking Jacobs but maybe not. I love their calmness.
> 
> Terrasita


_*Racka*_ sheep: 
(fast, athletic, "wild" sheep)
























I love them, very good for race.

My other favorites:
_*Gyimesi racka:*_








_*Cigája:*_


----------

